# What colour is Rain?



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

Rain is an 8month old purebred. I'm not sure what colour she is, I have had one vet say black and tan, another say sable. I need to know as I have to register her soon. If she is sable, what particular sort of sable? The small amount of black she has on her is mixed with very light(almost golden) hairs. Her tail is mostly golden as well. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She is a sable. Interesting pigmentation on her, with the black nose and dark ears and tail tip, but very light otherwise.


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks, I had no idea what to make of her. Mum is apparently a red sable with a short coat. The dad is a long haired with black nose and ears, but completely golden the rest of the body, this is considered some sort of sable too?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you think her coat is fairly mature now at 8months, or will it continue to change yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Do you have any pictures of her when she was younger?


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes heaps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, i have to go to bed now. when i read
"what color is Rain" i thought you meant
the color of rain that comes from the clouds
or this was going to be some tear jerking words
or poem. night, night.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sable


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

patterned sable from what I can see.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Definitely sable, looks like she has the saddle pattern, so "patterned sable" would probably be a good description.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The dad may have been a very very light sable, or a black and tan with very poor pigment on the saddle area (black being almost completely washed out). 

My guess is that dad was a washed-out black and tan and that is where the patterned part of the sable comes from in your dog.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

what makes her a Sable as opposed to a washed out Black and Tan? (I'm trying to tell the difference- I know the reg Sable- but I'm having a hard time with this one)


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

your girl looks to be a what i would call "faded pattern sable"


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Rahrah said:


> what makes her a Sable as opposed to a washed out Black and Tan? (I'm trying to tell the difference- I know the reg Sable- but I'm having a hard time with this one)


It can be hard to tell. With sables, each guard hair is banded with two or more colors; black at the tip, lighter tan at the root. With black/tan, the black in the guard hairs of the saddle should be black most if not all of the way through.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is why I asked for the puppy pictures. She is a sable which was very obvious when she was a puppy.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Black and tan puppies are born nearly all black, and lighten up as they get older. Sables are born brown or grey, and they go through a lot of colour changes as they grow older, usually have their final coat around 3 years of age.


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Not that colour matters to me that much, having a best friend of any colour is the main thing. But for registering purposes having a proper description is important.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

